# primitive archery season



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

an archery primitive weapons season based on "no wheels."

I honestly hope this *doesn't* take the "wrong track", but just to point out.....

Such a season would allow a recurve crossbow.....


----------



## thesource (May 19, 2005)

aceoky said:


> Such a season would allow a recurve crossbow.....


And that is obviously the reason why oldbhtrnewequip started the post.

Can't put one by you. ace....


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

Will this "no wheel" allow for recurve xbows since they have been around for centuries? Just curious so I'll no what else to buy


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

I would like to think he was saying to just an archery season with recurves or longbows not crossbows. I personally think it would be a good idea only if you have to quailfy on how good you are. By saying this, you would have enough skill to hit a deer accurately and not wound it, as in a gut shot.


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

I can only say this
WHY DO WE HAVE TOO MAKE NEW SEASONS BASED ON OPION. Archery is Archery just look at the weapons in use. It is all same really look at it 150# shooting 600 gr, 70# shoting 350gr can we all just do the math. They shoot the same. Those that can out too 50+ yrds just shoot better than some. I work in 40yrds. I keep my shots in 20-25yrds. 
I have seen many shoot with a crossbow. Some have shot better than I have. i have shot better that some. SO I ASK WHAT'S THE VENISON :darkbeer:


----------



## thesource (May 19, 2005)

cynic said:


> Will this "no wheel" allow for recurve xbows since they have been around for centuries? Just curious so I'll no what else to buy


If you had paid attention to the original thread, you would realize that it allowed for wood and iron xbow, no sights. (that means no excaliburs, since I realize that I have to spell these things out for you.)


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

one archery season for all recognized archery weapons-xbows, compound bows, trad bows, hi-tech recurve bows carbon arrows, wood arrows, flint arrowheads, mechanical arrowheads, etc


----------



## thesource (May 19, 2005)

Not everyone recognizes xbows as archery equipment.

Hence our ongoing debate. 

All the other stuff you listed is OK, though...lol


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

thesource said:


> Not everyone recognizes xbows as archery equipment.
> 
> Hence our ongoing debate.
> 
> All the other stuff you listed is OK, though...lol


yes the greedy and the selfish say that because it is a way they can argue in favor of their greed without any need to rely on facts or logic. They can just pretend crossbows are the same as rifles and ignore actually having to think

its all greed-that is all it is


----------



## thesource (May 19, 2005)

I agree its greed,

Those who are not motivated enough to learn to use a bow are greedy enough to demand all of bowseason anyway.

Yup - pure greed.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow - This is a GREAT idea. Each state could hand out ballots with each license issued. Largest number using each weapon would get the lions share of available hunting days. Next largest would be get a number appropriate to the amount of users.

60 days for wheels and cams
15 days for recurves
7 days for crossbows
3 days for that spear-like thing
1 day each for knives and bare knuckles


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

I almost to thank

"thesource" 

for CONTINUING TO DRIVE A WEDGE BETWEEN HUNTERS.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

thesource said:


> I agree its greed,
> 
> Those who are not motivated enough to learn to use a bow are greedy enough to demand all of bowseason anyway.
> 
> Yup - pure greed.


the issues continue to percolate

were archers greedy to want their own season

how about compounds wanting a part of that?

you aren't motivated enough to learn how to debate yet you have demanded a right to pretend to do it here


----------



## thesource (May 19, 2005)

LOL.


I never pretended to be a skilled debater.

I just know I'm right and you're wrong!:tongue:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

thesource said:


> LOL.
> 
> 
> I never pretended to be a skilled debater.
> ...



And the six voices in your head agree with you


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

oldbhtrnewequip said:


> Please vote on whether you would or would not support changes to our hunting laws to create an archery primitive weapons season based on "no wheels."


Isn't this the way we started? Didn't we all decide already we didn't want a "primitive only" season?

Or do ya want a new season to start in july?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

sure if your Bow was made before say the iron age-then its primitive and you can have a special season.

Its like reparations for black slaves-if you can prove you were held as a slave legally in the United States you should be able to recover from anyone who held you legally as a slave.

If you want a primitive season-your bow has to have been made in the era of the mastadon


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

thesource said:


> I agree its greed,
> 
> Those who are not motivated enough to learn to use a bow are greedy enough to demand all of bowseason anyway.
> 
> Yup - pure greed.


It's "pure greed" when those expect to have "exclusive seasons", when they have done NOTHING to *earn them, *AND when they "think" they should be able to *decide for others *what archery weapon(s) they should be allowed to use during an open archery season.......

OR when some are SO concerned about what other hunters choose to use, they have nothing else on which to say anything about! AND all the while using a compound to hunt with, often with all the 'bells and whistles attatched"......still thinking they are more "deserving" or "special" and my favorite "elite".........THAT IS greed......

Asking to be included with your archery weapon of choice is asking for fair treatment, NOT greed.......it's simple to see who the "greedy ones are" the ones who want IT all to THEMSELVES at the risk of IT ALL!

THOSE who have a very long season to themselves already and are NOT happy with that, they wish to NOT share it with other hunters NEW hunters NEW to archery hunters........that's greed!


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

*Exactly*



Bellows1 said:


> Isn't this the way we started? Didn't we all decide already we didn't want a "primitive only" season?
> 
> *Or do ya want a new season to start in july*?


THAT is the part they "think" no one will notice, when they say "we have nothing against the crossbow(or other weapon choice they don't want) in it's own season, as long as it's not during bow season(archery season in reality most places).......

They tried that in Ky, threads as well, AFTER being shown our archery season runs from Sept 3 - Jan 16

NOW I ask, eveyrone, exactly when, would/should this "season" take place? While the doe are heavy with fawn? Nursing??

OR maybe FEB (that would give a 28-29 day season) NO good (for the herd or the hunter days ARE available, they somehow "think" or "hope" most won't "notice" that, and realize how selfish they really are and are admitting........

WE don't need any more divisions, we *need to unite*
and learn to accept others choices and change, we are all hunters after all (most of us at least) :tongue: unity is good, division is bad for us, inclusion of others is good, the sooner we ALL accept that fact the better off we'll ALL be.....


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Closed per Author.


----------

